# Bonking, heart rate, hydration, etc.



## bikerdoug (Mar 27, 2005)

I bonked in the El tour last weekend. I'm 60 years old, 6'0", 170 pounds, in good shape, with a resting heart rate of 49 --- last year did the 109 mile course in 5hours 25 minutes, averaging 20.1mph and this year took 6 hours 15 minutes, 17.5mph. In 2006 I rode about 6,000 miles and was in good biking shape. This year I rode only about 2,000 miles (started playing tennis again and it took away from my biking!). At the start of this years El Tour, I was going fine speed wise (ave 23mph), but my heart rate was constantly in the 90+% of max range. I usually drink and eat well during the ride, but found it difficult to do this time. When I got to about the 65 mile mark, my legs gave out - no power. I began to feel awful. I finished the ride with tons of people passing me during the last 20 miles or so. I recognize that I need to ride more and want to be much better prepared for the Tour de Phoenix and Tour of the Tucson Mountains both in April. My questions are --- is what happened to me this year simply conditioning for bike riding? Should I have just slowed down when the HR was so high? I never had a problem eating and drinking before during a ride, was this due to the HR? Any specific training tips to help with the April rides (they are both about 75 miles and not real hilly).Thanks for your help to an older rider!!


----------



## jtheskier (Jul 20, 2006)

riding at 90% of max HR for 65 miles with little food and water would totally destroy me


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

jtheskier said:


> riding at 90% of max HR for 65 miles with little food and water would totally destroy me


- - to the point where one must question the accuracy of that assessment. 90% of max is probably a few beats fewer than VO2 max, but, still. For me, 90% of max is something that I could do for, you know, a little while, but it would hurt like hell, and I certainly couldn't do it for 65 miles.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

bill said:


> - - to the point where one must question the accuracy of that assessment. 90% of max is probably a few beats fewer than VO2 max, ...


Percentage of max heart rate at different intensity levels depends on the individual. For me 90% max would be below functional threshold and I can maintain it for several hours.


----------



## bikerdoug (Mar 27, 2005)

I have a Garmin 305 and if someone can tell me how to copy the heart rate chart I will do it. To clarify, I looked closer at the chart and I was at 90+% of max for the first 20 miles, for the next 30 miles I was at 80+% (frequently into the 90+%) --- hope this helps clarify it somewhat. Bikerdoug


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

bikerdoug said:


> I have a Garmin 305 and if someone can tell me how to copy the heart rate chart I will do it. To clarify, I looked closer at the chart and I was at 90+% of max for the first 20 miles, for the next 30 miles I was at 80+% (frequently into the 90+%) --- hope this helps clarify it somewhat. Bikerdoug


Are you saying that you are using a calculated MaxHR or letting the Garmin calculate it? Something based on age, etc.? Then it's most likely wrong. The calculations do NOT work.

As far as your question, I would say that you were simply not as well conditioned. If you are going to spend less time on the bike and want to maintain the same fitness level, you are going to have to start training and not just riding.

TF


----------



## bikerdoug (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm using a calculated max HR based on my resting HR, etc. Your recommendation is that I need to put in the miles *and *do some training. What sort of training would you suggest? I have the Garmin 305 so I get lots of stats (heart rate, cadence, lap monitoring, etc) from that but not power output. I've never really trained so I don't know how to begin ...??


----------



## jtheskier (Jul 20, 2006)

i agree that you probably weren't as well conditioned. 2,000 miles vs. 6,000 miles is a pretty big difference. while i'm sure cross-training with tennis helped, i think you'd need to play a TON of tennis to make up that kind of difference. also, it sounds like you may not have paced yourself as well as the previous year (did you go out at the same pace as last year?), so I'd think that could account for a good chunk of the 50-minute difference. blowing up sucks!


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

bikerdoug said:


> What sort of training would you suggest?


Look at that sweet spot thread down below. For someone trying to improve his century time I really can't think of anything better.

Ride lots, kinda hard would also be a good regimen.


----------



## bikerdoug (Mar 27, 2005)

I probably did go out a little faster this year ...but not much. I think my heart rate got up higher quicker this year and took a long time to go down .. unlike last year. I never bonked before and I totally agree with jtheskier that it sucks. I can't find the sweet spot thread that you refer to shawndoggy ..?


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

bikerdoug said:


> I can't find the sweet spot thread that you refer to shawndoggy ..?


Uh, you didn't look too hard... it's the second post down from yours in the coaching forum.


----------



## bikerdoug (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks got it!


----------

